# Insurance...insurance...insurance



## 1 small GoaT (Oct 27, 2009)

What does your INSURANCE run you each month?

1. year of car
2. your age
3. gender
4. color of vehicle
5. rate you pay per month




1. 2004
2. 20yrs young
3. male
4. red
5. $261.16


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

2004
51
male
black
$465-6months
married(VI)
credit rating over 700 (also VI although it shouldn't be)
And I drive it like I was 18, :rofl:


----------



## 1 small GoaT (Oct 27, 2009)

646904GTO said:


> And I drive it like I was 18, :rofl:


lol. thats the only way to drive it


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*There ia a thread like this already BTE*


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

2006
19 in 20 days
Male
QuickSilver
$60 a month (im registered as a "part time" driver, even though i drive all day every day...haha) im under my parents insurance, and i get the bill every month.


----------



## CChase (Dec 11, 2007)

The part that makes this pointless is that it all depends on where you live and what kind of coverage you have... more than your age and gender.


----------



## 1 small GoaT (Oct 27, 2009)

CChase said:


> The part that makes this pointless is that it all depends on where you live and what kind of coverage you have... more than your age and gender.


you are correct about the coverage, but it is not all about where you live. yes that does play a big roll when getting insurance. do you think a 18 year old with a clean record is going to have the same payment as a 60 year old with a clean record. no, the 60 year old does not drive like a moron and the 60 year old has more practice and patience than the 18 year old kid who has been driving for couple years with his mom and dad in the car. everything comes to play when you are talking about insurance.this is my thread and i do not car what everyones coverage is and where they live. i simply asked what their age was, how much they paid per month, whether they were male or female, the year of their car, and the color of their car. this is what i asked and this is what i was the information i was interested in.


----------



## CChase (Dec 11, 2007)

1 small GoaT said:


> you are correct about the coverage, but it is not all about where you live. yes that does play a big roll when getting insurance. do you think a 18 year old with a clean record is going to have the same payment as a 60 year old with a clean record. no, the 60 year old does not drive like a moron and the 60 year old has more practice and patience than the 18 year old kid who has been driving for couple years with his mom and dad in the car. everything comes to play when you are talking about insurance.this is my thread and i do not car what everyones coverage is and where they live. i simply asked what their age was, how much they paid per month, whether they were male or female, the year of their car, and the color of their car. this is what i asked and this is what i was the information i was interested in.


Fair enough, just usually people make these threads to get an idea what people are paying for a certain plan, otherwise it's just people throwing out meaningless numbers.

My insurance is $1183 for 1 year.


----------



## 1 small GoaT (Oct 27, 2009)

ty


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

1 small GoaT said:


> What does your INSURANCE run you each month?
> 
> 1. year of car 2004 GTO M6, 2001 GSXR 600
> 2. your age turned 25 in May
> ...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

How can it be $150.00/mo and $250.00/yr??


----------



## CChase (Dec 11, 2007)

Rukee said:


> How can it be $150.00/mo and $250.00/yr??


I wondered the same thing... he listed 2 vehicles.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks to me like he means 2004 GTO M6-$130 a month, 2001 GSXR 600-$250 a year.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

HP11 said:


> Looks to me like he means 2004 GTO M6-$130 a month, 2001 GSXR 600-$250 a year.


:agree


----------



## CChase (Dec 11, 2007)

I've always wondered why moto insurance is so cheap. Granted the bikes aren't usually worth what cars are and I suppose the damage done to other vehicles probably isn't as great, but it seems like there are far more serious moto accidents than auto accidents.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

CChase said:


> I've always wondered why moto insurance is so cheap. Granted the bikes aren't usually worth what cars are and I suppose the damage done to other vehicles probably isn't as great, but it seems like there are far more serious moto accidents than auto accidents.


Bikes are typically only used durring good weather conditions, only driving a few months a year depending on location, and not driven many miles?

Plus most motorcycle accidents are health costs and must peoperty damage costs.

I also bet the ratio of drivers to car accidents is higher the riders to motorcycle accidents.


----------



## bdCrazyE (Oct 15, 2009)

1. 2005
2. Just turned 27
3. Male
4. MBM
5. $101 a month
Note. That's with 2 DWI's and full coverage so I think I got a good deal.


----------



## johnasaurus (Sep 14, 2009)

1 small GoaT said:


> What does your INSURANCE run you each month?
> 
> 1. year of car
> 2. your age
> ...


----------



## acrespo1986 (Sep 12, 2009)

I pay 345 a month!!! for low coverage in Jersey!!! One car 23 yrs old...one accident 2 points....Hate jersey!!!


----------



## 1 small GoaT (Oct 27, 2009)

CChase said:


> I've always wondered why moto insurance is so cheap. Granted the bikes aren't usually worth what cars are and I suppose the damage done to other vehicles probably isn't as great, but it seems like there are far more serious moto accidents than auto accidents.


im sure that if you were to total the bike...you probably wouldnt live to see the bike... maybe the insurance company is accounting for the driver to possibly not make it out alive????

thats my thoughts. but yes insurance on bikes is insanely cheap


----------



## 1 small GoaT (Oct 27, 2009)

bdCrazyE said:


> Note. That's with 2 DWI's and full coverage so I think I got a good deal.


i would say so...is a DUI a felony???


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

1 small GoaT said:


> ...is a DUI a felony???


Generally, not until the third offense but that depends on the state laws. In Texas, where bdCrazyE is from, first one is a class B misdemeanor and the second one is a class A misdemeanor. Third (or more) offenses are third degree felonies.

My info:
1. 2005
2. 59
3. Male
4. CGM
5. $58 a month w/Allstate and a clean record.
which covers myself, my wife, the GTO and her HHR.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

1. 2005
2. 43
3. The one with the outtie
4. Silver

*Also,*

1. 2004 Nissan Maxima SL
4. Bronze Metallic

Insurance is through AAA. I pay the premium in full which is $2131 (last year). That's full coverage on both cars even though they're paid off. It would be alot cheaper if I didn't drive 35K+ miles a year.

Oh! I have one speeding ticket on my record too. DAMN CALIFORNIA HIGHWAY PATROLMEN. :shutme I got the ticket in my Maxima.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Been with the same insurance company for over 35 years. Only one ticket in over 42 years of driving

# 1, 2005 Pontiac GTO
# 2 2008 Wrangler Sahara
# 3 2007 Honda CBR1000 RR REPSOL
# 4 2006 Harley VROD NIGHT ROD

60 years old FULL INSURANCE COVERAGE on all vehicles plus passenger on the bikes with 12 month coverage $100,000.00 limits on everything. 
Total premium $860.00 every 6 months. and my GTO is covered for full replacement value , not just book value. all of my mods are coverd.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Lowet, your 60 with a CBR1000. All I gotta say is I hope that is me in 35 years.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I just sold my 2008 Kawasaki Ninja ZX-14 to my little brother earlier this year only because I wasn't riding it much. I'm 59. At 48, he still has the urge to ride more often than I do. There are enough motorcycles in the family so that I can pretty much ride one whenever I want to without actually having to own one.


----------



## Kraemer (Aug 5, 2008)

1. 2006
2. 25 (and married)
3. Male
4. Black (what does that have to do with insurance rates?)
5. 580 / 6 months for great coverage.

Never had an accident, never any points.


----------



## 1 small GoaT (Oct 27, 2009)

Kraemer said:


> 1. 2006
> 2. 25 (and married)
> 3. Male
> 4. Black (what does that have to do with insurance rates?)
> ...


just wondering the color of everyones car.... and now that people are posting their points i would think that the flashy cars such as the bright reds, the bright yellows would stick out most to cops... thus maybe resulting in more tickets and that resulting in higher insurance....

but thats not always the case...i got a bright red and not tickets... i just speed when i know the streets and i only speed to where i can see... no speedin around corners or over hills  

hopefully i dont jinx myself and get a ticket tomorrow morning at 7am lol


----------



## 1 small GoaT (Oct 27, 2009)

6QTS11OZ said:


> It would be alot cheaper if I didn't drive 35K+ miles a year.


i would say you like to drive, or you have to drive a distance to get to work.

35k is alot 

i do close to 20 and i love to go out at night and just cruise and listen to the car and just drive w/ friends... i would hope you get to see the states a little bit. i hope you dont just stay in Cali


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> Lowet, your 60 with a CBR1000. All I gotta say is I hope that is me in 35 years.


To be honest with, the main reason I bought it was because of the color. With that Blue, White, Red and Orange paint job it looks like it belongs on a race track. I put Corbin seats on it and handlebar raisers. When I do ride it , it's only for a few hours at a time.

I will always be young at heart.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

1 small GoaT said:


> just wondering the color of everyones car.... and now that people are posting their points i would think that the flashy cars such as the bright reds, the bright yellows would stick out most to cops...






My car is a Yellow Jacket. They don't get much brighter then that


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

HP11 said:


> I just sold my 2008 Kawasaki Ninja ZX-14 to my little brother earlier this year only because I wasn't riding it much. I'm 59. At 48, he still has the urge to ride more often than I do. There are enough motorcycles in the family so that I can pretty much ride one whenever I want to without actually having to own one.




I have been riding bikes since I was around 15 years old and never went even one month without owning one in my entire life. My riding time has been very limited in the past 3 years due to illness but I don't see myself selling my bikes or walking away from riding anytime soon. One of my riding buddies just turned 71. Both of my bikes seen very limited action this summer. Only put around 250 miles on the REPSOL and around the same for the VROD


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

1) 2005
2) 32 (married)
3) male
4) PBM
5) $313 a year, or just about $25 a month

Just got this policy this year with Grundy, they are the only collector insurance company that will cover a newer car like these, as long as it's not your daily driver.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

B-ville Goat said:


> Just got this policy this year with Grundy, they are the only collector insurance company that will cover a newer car like these, as long as it's not your daily driver.


Hagerty will also cover them. At least for me since I'm a long time customer (over 10 years). I had my prevous collector cars, a 64 Datsun pickup and a 78 Datsun 280Z insured with them. I sold both of them along with my daily driver to buy the GTO. As soon as I find another daily driver, I plan to insure the GTO with them.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

1 small GoaT said:


> just wondering the color of everyones car.... and now that people are posting their points i would think that the flashy cars such as the bright reds, the bright yellows would stick out most to cops... thus maybe resulting in more tickets and that resulting in higher insurance....
> 
> but thats not always the case...i got a bright red and not tickets... i just speed when i know the streets and i only speed to where i can see... no speedin around corners or over hills
> 
> hopefully i dont jinx myself and get a ticket tomorrow morning at 7am lol


Yeah I never believe that the color of a car mattered when it came to getting tickets. If you're speeding, you're speeding. If you're doing 55 in a 35 on a purple monkey you're gonna get popped.



1 small GoaT said:


> i would say you like to drive, or you have to drive a distance to get to work.
> 
> 35k is alot
> 
> i do close to 20 and i love to go out at night and just cruise and listen to the car and just drive w/ friends... i would hope you get to see the states a little bit. i hope you dont just stay in Cali


I drive 33,800 a year round trip just to work, give or take a few hundred miles. I drive 70 to 100 miles round trip when I go out partying or visiting friends. I do that about twice a month. Also I go to Las Vegas about 4 times a year which is about 400 miles round trip. So 35K miles a year is very easy for me to do. *GM4Life* has opened his home to me for a couple of days a week to help me cut down on the driving. Words can't express how much I appreciate that. Since he stays on the base (Edwards Air Force Base which is where I've been employed for almost 20 years) it makes a very big difference. The good thing about all of the driving I do is it's mostly in the Maxima. At $2.80+ for regular gas, driving the car that averages 27+ mpg is the ticket. I only have 51K on the GTO and I bought it new in '05. That's just over 900 miles a month average since March 2005.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I only have 51K on the GTO and I bought it new in '05. That's just over 900 miles a month average since March 2005.




I only have 14,400 miles on my 05 GTO and I purchased it new in January 05. Only put around 300 miles on it since my Procharger install in may 09. It will be going for a little ride tomorrow and again next week when I take it to the shop . Getting new AZA wheels and NITTO tires plus rear springs,shocks and bushings from Pedders


----------



## JIMTINT (Nov 18, 2009)

I have collectors Ins with stated value of 25K, 2K a year for miles, and always locked in a garage. And it is my 4th car.

1. 2006 
2. Orange
3. 46 years old
4. $ 323 a year


----------



## goatroper9 (Nov 21, 2009)

Just checked tonight on the 2004 I'm looking at.

1. 51/M/divorced
2. Clean record/CR over 790
3. Homeowner
4. Multi-car (Also have a truck and a bike, both high performance)
5. 2 claims in last 4 years (Hit a deer with my Dakota R/T 4 years ago-Had a ZX-14 Ninja stolen 2 years ago)
6. $96 mo w/State Farm

Looks like I'm kinda in the middle of the pack.:seeya:


----------



## pykes04goat (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey there,
i am 20
live in canada
and pay $2200/year for insurance. BULL ****! 
BUT, it costs to be the boss, so i guess i gotta pay!


----------



## goatroper9 (Nov 21, 2009)

I just got my first bill with the GTO on it. It put me back on multi-car so it dropped my truck and the GTO $27 a month, and dropped my homeowner's $80 a year. Didn't do anything for the bike though.


----------



## Goat67 (Dec 29, 2009)

My insurance company (Amica Mutual) wouldn't insure a collectible car. They referred me to a separate company, _American Collectors Insurance_ who offered me a policy for as little as $228 per year, but that comes with a lot of restrictions; basically I can't use the car for anything except "pleasure driving" and no more than 5,000 miles/year. For $397 I can use the car for limited non-pleasure use (e.g. picking the kids up from school) up to 7500 miles/year. 

How many of you got the collectible car insurance from your main auto insurance company?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Goat67 said:


> My insurance company (Amica Mutual) wouldn't insure a collectible car. They referred me to a separate company, _American Collectors Insurance_ who offered me a policy for as little as $228 per year, but that comes with a lot of restrictions; basically I can't use the car for anything except "pleasure driving" and no more than 5,000 miles/year. For $397 I can use the car for limited non-pleasure use (e.g. picking the kids up from school) up to 7500 miles/year.
> 
> How many of you got the collectible car insurance from your main auto insurance company?


I deal with Erie Insurance. When I inquired they told me Haggerty underwrites their collector car insurance. The price quote was the same as Haggerty gave me which is higher and more restrictive than the policy I took out with Grundy.

I searched and searched before taking a policy out and Grundy offered me the best deal. I shopped the deal they gave me back to Haggerty and asked if they can match it and I was told no we can't come close.

*Unlimited miles *out of area cost compensation i.e. if I take the car to a show 100 miles from home and it breaks down I get up to like 600.00 in motel towing fees and FIXING the car. They pay to fix the car. This doesn't mean they'll rebuild my motor but say my water pump goes out, they pay to fix all up to 600.00 I believe. I'd suggest inquiring with them.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

+1 for Grundy.


----------



## preach (Jan 24, 2010)

Me
31
Male
2006 GTO
1 point, Good credit

Wife
31
Female
2009 Traverse
1 point, Not so good credit

Northern California, Full coverage on both $3,900 /yr Liberty Mutual. Geico and Progressive were both way more than even that.


----------



## Goat67 (Dec 29, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I searched and searched before taking a policy out and Grundy offered me the best deal. I shopped the deal they gave me back to Haggerty and asked if they can match it and I was told no we can't come close.
> 
> *Unlimited miles *out of area cost compensation i.e. if I take the car to a show 100 miles from home and it breaks down I get up to like 600.00 in motel towing fees and FIXING the car. They pay to fix the car. This doesn't mean they'll rebuild my motor but say my water pump goes out, they pay to fix all up to 600.00 I believe. I'd suggest inquiring with them.


Thanks for the tip. Their internet quote was lower than the American Collectors quote. I didn't get to talk to a rep. It isn't mileage I'm concerned about; I'm more concerned about restrictions on use. Does Grundy permit personal use of the car? American Collectors told me they wouldn't even want me to use the car to go to the grocery store.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Goat67 said:


> Thanks for the tip. Their internet quote was lower than the American Collectors quote. I didn't get to talk to a rep. It isn't mileage I'm concerned about; I'm more concerned about restrictions on use. Does Grundy permit personal use of the car? American Collectors told me they wouldn't even want me to use the car to go to the grocery store.


I think there is restrictions on that. I had asked what about stopping like on the way to or from a show I was told that would be no problem. You'd have to get all that info from a rep though.


----------



## Goat67 (Dec 29, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I think there is restrictions on that. I had asked what about stopping like on the way to or from a show I was told that would be no problem. You'd have to get all that info from a rep though.


I'll check into it tomorrow. If there are the same restrictions, then the American Collectors insurance would actually be cheaper. I doubt if I would exceed 5,000 miles a year even if I engage in some casual use. It might be worth the extra money if I don't have to worry about violating the policy if I want to drive it to a friend's house or pick up my kids at school.


----------



## goatroper9 (Nov 21, 2009)

goatroper9 said:


> Just checked tonight on the 2004 I'm looking at.
> 
> 1. 51/M/divorced
> 2. Clean record/CR over 790
> ...


Got my first insurance bill with the Goat on it. The multi car dropped it quite a bit. It is $60 a month. It also brought my Dakota down $25 a month, and my homeowners $50 a year. 

Life is good.arty:


----------

